# 2007 Outbackers National Rally



## vern38

Ok gang, the Rallies have really taken off this year, lets see if we can get a National Outbackers Rally going for 2007. Times, Dates, Committee members???

Vern


----------



## Guest

Sounds good to me, Vern!! I think, from this year's rally fever, that we may need a BIG campground! Wouldn't that be great? By the way, thanks again for the best site on the web.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

I am all for it









I ll throw the first suggestion out. The most central area of the US would be around the fours corners where Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas and Missouri meet. Does anyone know of any good large campgrounds in that vicinity and mid summer timetable?

Let the discussion begin.

Put my name down for committee help

John


----------



## Crawfish

Hey, I'm all for this.









Do you think we can find a place large enough for a national rally?
How about Branson, Missouri in the spring of 2007.

Like John, I am retired, so if yall need some help on the committee just let me know.

Maybe we could get Keystone to help with expenses or maybe even sponsor it.









Leon


----------



## Thor

Vern

I am game. Sign me up. I will be willing to help as a committee member....just let me know.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Vern,

We tried to get this going for this summer, but ultimately could not get it to come together. Still, I think it is a great idea!









I am behind you 100%, and will be glad to help out any way I can.

Thanks again for the great forum! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Hey, I'm all for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we can find a place large enough for a national rally?
> How about Branson, Missouri in the spring of 2007.
> 
> Like John, I am retired, so if yall need some help on the committee just let me know.
> 
> Maybe we could get Keystone to help with expenses or maybe even sponsor it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]90899[/snapback]​


I'm with Mr. Crawfish on that. The area around NE, MO, IA, though centrally located doesn't offer much. The area around Branson or Springfield has a lot more to offer. The down side would be, it is such a popular destination, the reservations would have to be made this summer for a rally next summer.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn

We need to answer a few questions first. I just spent a half hour looking at a KOA and Woodals books and many choices.

1..A Pool

2..Playground for Kids

3..Pavilion for pot luck or even just to sit and congregate.

4..Are we meeting to spend time with each other and do not need it to be in a tourist area.

5.. Do we want the campground in a tourist area to sight see like Branson. ( it might be harder to get a large number of sites)

6..How many of us will make it...We could easily take over a small campground and reserve the entire thing with enough lead planning.

7..Location...Which state ( I think as close as central US if possible to be fair for most including Canada.)

8..Length of rally. ( my suggestion is a fri to wed to allow for travel time)

9..Date.....(With a few states having school in Aug, I suggest middle of July.)

10...







At least one site big enough for the Raptor.

Polls can be started when we can narrow some of these down to a few choices.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

It is a great idea, but alas, I think we will run into the same stumbling blocks as last year. Perhaps the best way is to continue with each region planning it's individual rallies, and trying to get to as many of them as possible.

But, hey, if it can be pulled off, and I'm able, I'll be there.

Tim

Actually, if we are going to do this, then I would first start with the forming of a committee (I'm not volunteering, sorry. Too much already on my plate). I know that up to this point, Outbackers has been very informal, but something of this magnatude needs to have some structure. Perhaps one representitive from each region, (again that is really informal). Those committee members should then try to meet with each other in the chat room, and among themselves, plan the event. At that time, make those plans known to all.

If we try to plan this like a regional, it may never get done. If we make this an annual thing, then we can move it around the country to try to let everyone be close enough for one. Another thought would be to make it for a week, like the summer NE rally. That way, you cover two weekends, folks who have a long way to travel have some more time to try to meet everyone, and those that wish, can make it a week long vacation.

Just some thoughts.

Tim


----------



## RizFam

This is very exciting!!







I am willing to help out as well!

Tami


----------



## Katrina

Outbackers map
This may be helpful in choosing a location.
I would hate to leave anybody out, but this map shows where the greatest number of Outbackers are located.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

I received a phone call from Steve Casement, owner of Steve Casey's Recreational Sales in Denver (I purchased my 2004 26 RS there). The fliers I have been putting up at RV shows in Denver grabbed his attention. He called to let me know that he appreciates the work I am doing at the shows to get people interested in the Outback line, and he is glad to see an online forum for owners.

He also said that he would like to sponsor Colorado Outbackers in any way he can, whether that be shirts, rallys, BBQ get-togethers, you name it. I thanked him for this offer, and since the Rocky Mountain Rally is only 8 families, I did not want to bother him with that.

I did ask him to make Outbackers.com part of the sales process when families come in looking at Outbacks. It is nice to have an independent third resource to consult before making a purchase (I used the Yahoo Porta-bote thread before purchasing our Porta-bote). He said he would send a note to his sales team on this.

As far as a 2007 National Rally, Steve would be willing to sponsor Colorado-area Outbackers in some way, and if we decide to do regional national rallys, and one is in Colorado, sponsorship would probably be higher still.

Whatever the case, my family is interested in a national rally. Honestly, it would have to be held in Colorado or a surrounding state for us to make it though. I have a feeling many Outbackers fall into this line of thought, so considering the idea of regional national rallies makes sense to me.

Randy


----------



## GlenninTexas

[/quote]
The area around NE, MO, IA, though centrally located doesn't offer much. [snapback]90913[/snapback]​[/quote]

Hey, wait a minute. Isn't there some guy up that a-way that has a house sized ball of twine on display? That ought to be worth a 1000 mile drive to see!








Regards, Glenn


----------



## ee4308

W4DRR said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm all for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we can find a place large enough for a national rally?
> How about Branson, Missouri in the spring of 2007.
> 
> Like John, I am retired, so if yall need some help on the committee just let me know.
> 
> Maybe we could get Keystone to help with expenses or maybe even sponsor it.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]90899[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Mr. Crawfish on that. The area around Branson or Springfield has a lot more to offer.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]90913[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey, like yall's idea. sunny Count me in


----------



## huntr70

Love the idea.....

Unfortunately, I don't see it happening for us.

Anything over 1 days drive for us, really isn't going to cut it. It is just way to hard, or impossible to get 2 weeks vacation back to back.

Depends where it is, etc, etc......

Steve

Just remembered we also have Disney planned for Fall 2007, so there goes 1 week vaca for sure.


----------



## stapless

The area around NE, MO, IA, though centrally located doesn't offer much. [snapback]90913[/snapback]​[/quote]

Hey, wait a minute. Isn't there some guy up that a-way that has a house sized ball of twine on display? That ought to be worth a 1000 mile drive to see!








Regards, Glenn
[snapback]90940[/snapback]​[/quote]

Or, the 'national fresh water fishing hall of fame' in Wisconsin - looks like a large northern Pike. you enter and exit in the, uh, rear







. BIG midwest attraction!!

http://www.freshwater-fishing.org/

I would love to see a national rally in the central US, and Missourri would be great for my family. actually, there is a HUGE bass pro shop in branson. maybe we could all dry camp in the parking lot!!

scott


----------



## mswalt

Verne,

I was all set to go to the Outbacker National Rally this summer, but plans fizzled out.

Count me in for next year's!

I agree with John, though, about picking a location where there is plenty of room and something to do for the kids. A pool is a must! Central location would be nice. Incorporate both weekends for those who travel long distances.

Mark


----------



## 2500Ram

Katrina said:


> Outbackers map
> This may be helpful in choosing a location.
> I would hate to leave anybody out, but this map shows where the greatest number of Outbackers are located.
> [snapback]90930[/snapback]​


This is the entire link showing all 292 members.

http://www.frappr.com/outbackers?cx=-97.24&cy=37.7&z=13&t=0

Bill.

Edit, I guess you can't show all 292 by linking the page, at the bottom left you see add 100 more, keep clicking that until all 292 are shown.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Central to a degree is key.

The only reason I personally am not worried about being in the middle of no where is that the rally (for others also) would be part of a 1 or two week vacation. I personally do not wish to drive 1500 miles and then have all the people I went to meet sight seeing elswhere. I am not trying to sound negative but in the Cooperstown rally last spring, there were only 12 of us and I honestly did not get to meet and chat with everyone. No ones fault but if there are 50 families at a rally, I would like to meet 50 families.
















John


----------



## ARzark

What a fantastic idea! Hopefully this one will happen!

Castle Rock Outbackers, what a great dealership you have out there to be so cooperative and supportive! That's a smart businessman.

Say.... Wonder what Keystone would do for us







Host a National Outbackers Rally in good 'ole Goshen, IN? Could you imagine actually getting to meet the black tank labeler guy?


----------



## NDJollyMon

As long as there is beer...I'll come.


----------



## wolfwood

I can see the caravans from all points now - with the Infront Outback (








)sporting a banner for their Region! YAHOO!


----------



## Thor

Some really points have been made.

So far the largest rally will be the Niagara, with 25 Outbacks.

I think the main reason for the large number is for the following reasons

1 - Spans over 2 weekends
2 - Lots to do in the surrounding area for those staying a week or more
3 - Great Campground
4 - Location is good... worth the drive because of the Falls & area
5 - It is worth booking a vacation for
6 - Most important Hootbob will be there









So if we pick a location that is relatively central for most (Use Outbacker Map). 
Tourist type desitation so familys can spend a week or so there. This way the rally can be apart of the vacation plans. Pick a week or weekend quickly so lots of people can start planning.... we should have a great turn out.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Sounds pretty good
I'll check with DW and see what the plans are for 07
Driving doesn't really bother me. Heck I drove to the Canada Rally for a weekend and it rained the whole time









Don


----------



## huntr70

WAcamper said:


> Could you imagine actually getting to meet the black tank labeler guy?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91026[/snapback]​


I will not be held responsible for anything that may happen if it were to happen.....
















Steve


----------



## kymont

NDJollyMon said:


> As long as there is beer...I'll come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91028[/snapback]​


JollyMon captured the essence of my thoughts on this with his poetic comment.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'll add a couple of thoughts carried over from the last time we went through this exercise...

1. Central location is obvious, but I will argue for that central location to be shifted a little to the West (say, Colorado / Utah / Wyoming). This is due to the nature of the drive. Those of you in the East (also known as the flatlands) can cover a lot more ground, a lot easier, than those in the West that will be scaling the Rockies. The mileage may not be equal, but effort and time would be more equitible.

2. To continue with the theme of #1, the area I am suggesting is - frankly - a lot more appealing of a destination. The mid-west is great and all, but those wheat fields can't hold a candle to the Rockies and environs when it comes to camping memories.

3. I will agree with John, I think the rally itself should be more focused on the group, than what goes on around it. By the same token, the surrounding activities can make the whole trip an easier sell. It will be hard for alot of us to justify the trip just for the rally. I mean, I like you guys and all, but let's get real! 2,000 miles each way to tip a couple of beers for a weekend may be a bit much! On the other hand, if it can be one part of a larger trip that includes visits to Yellowstone, Mt. Rushmore, The Grand Canyon, etc., it is easier to swallow.

4. A rather revolutionary idea (just a thought!)...

As travel time is going to be the biggest issue, and for many, any more than a few hundred miles will be out of the question.... What if for the the National Rally we left our Outbacks at home, and picked a fun destination we could fly into?

Now wait before you start screaming heresay....

A. It would be very easy for most any of us to put together a 3-4 day weekend if the travel time were reduced to 4-5 hours or less each way.

B. We could really pick a location anywhere we wanted and not be out of anyones range. As an example, I live in the N.W. corner of the country, but for me, a flight to Florida or the East coast is no more of a big deal than a flight to San Francisco or Seattle.

C. This kind of event could be accomplished using no more than 3-4 days of vacation time, saving a lot of precious time for other trips throughout the season. A major trip with the trailer is going to use up a lot of peoples entire vacation allowance in one shot (making it less appealing).

D. In the long run, for most of us, it probably would be a lot cheaper. When I add up the costs involved in pulling my Outback and family halfway across the country and back, with the fuel prices we are facing these days, I know I could do it cheaper by air.

The downside is, we don't get to actually camp together, although if we pick our location well, we could still have some form of nightly campfires, etc.

Also, we would not get to see everybodies cool Outbacks, but frankly, If you've seen one...

Anyway, that's just an 'out-of-the-box thought to toss around a bit. If nothing else, it should generate some lively conversation.

You know... I've always wanted to spend some time in Key West....









Happy Trails,
Doug

Or maybe an Outbackers Cruise... Nah! We would never talk Jolly into something like that!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

I like the idea of the rally location moving west, but since I live in Colorado, gee, I wonder why. The flying idea, while unique, would not...fly. We are campers on this forum. What brings us together are Outbacks and camping. And although it is true that if you've seen one Outback you have probably seen them all, I still get excited every time I see one. And what could be more dorky than camping with a bunch of people who have the same camper you do?







Count me in!

I still think the way to go, without sponsorship from Keystone, is Regional National Rallies.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> What a fantastic idea! Hopefully this one will happen!
> 
> Castle Rock Outbackers, what a great dealership you have out there to be so cooperative and supportive! That's a smart businessman.
> 
> Say.... Wonder what Keystone would do for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host a National Outbackers Rally in good 'ole Goshen, IN? Could you imagine actually getting to meet the black tank labeler guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91026[/snapback]​


I was thinking the same thing about Keystone kicking in some $$ to get this going. Think of the advertisments material they could create, with say 150-200 Outbacker all coming together.

...as far as "Gillian" is concerned, we'll have to have a little talk with him.


----------



## 7heaven

Did I hear someone mention Branson???









Sounds pretty central to me.....


----------



## Katrina

To add to Dougs post.
I would not really be that into it without my outback, but thats just me.
One thought would be to look at a campground that also has cabins for rent to help those that need to fly in.

I'm thinkin the regional rallies are starting to sound better.
After looking at the frapper map, I was thinking Tennessee was a good location with a heavy concentration of us on the east coast. Now I hear calls to move it west.
All that being said, there may not be a "good" central location.
Regional may be the way to go. If not regional, but one "national" rally, it needs to be moved around the country each year.


----------



## Katrina

Another thought: we have 1800 members, but only a small portion of that 1800 is really active here.
maybe we create another frapper map where members who are really interested can mark their location. 
then we can choose a central spot based on that.


----------



## Crawfish

Katrina said:


> Another thought: we have 1800 members, but only a small portion of that 1800 is really active here.
> maybe we create another frapper map where members who are really interested can mark their location.
> then we can choose a central spot based on that.
> [snapback]91182[/snapback]​


How that is a good idea. We might could get somewhere with that, and see who would really like to come to a national rally.

Leon


----------



## z-family

I personaly think its a great idea. I agree that something tourism ralated around the area would help justifying the drive. Your not going to please everyone and some people won't make the long drive where ever it takes place. It would definately be a challenge but with good planning and early reservations I beleive it would be the biggest rally yet! As for location I think it should be in the central us but if its a little more west one Rally then the next one could be a little more east and the next one more south or vise versa..."If we Rally...They will come"









Rob


----------



## Humpty

I think Doug has very valid points and ideas. I love the idea of attending a national rally, but I do not follow the line of thought that camping fun begins when you hit the road. For us, the fun starts when we arrive at our destination.

Everyone has their limits. Mine is 5 to 6 hours when towing. I would consider a 2 day tow if near a major airport so I could fly my wife and son in (and out).

Lets fly to the Keys, take a cruise, or break the 'national rally' into the 'national rally weekend' with several locations at the same time.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Humpty said:


> Lets fly to the Keys, take a cruise, [snapback]91200[/snapback]​


Did someone say....cruise????


----------



## ee4308

NDJollyMon said:


> Humpty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets fly to the Keys, take a cruise, [snapback]91200[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say....cruise????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91208[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jolly,

Did you catch that bird while on a cruise down that way?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Maybe we have two different thoughts here. My thinking was that a 4 or 5 day rally would be part of a vacation, the rest a destination of my choosing either on the way or home. If the rally was to encompass two weekends then the rally is the vacation and yes a tourist location is wanted.

John


----------



## mswalt

> Maybe we have two different thoughts here. My thinking was that a 4 or 5 day rally would be part of a vacation, the rest a destination of my choosing either on the way or home.


John,

If I'm not mistaken, the thought is that the rally encompasses both weekends, but no one is expected to stay the entire time. Come as you can, mingle with those Outbackers there, and leave when you need to. That way, you're part of a rally, and can make other arrangments for a "vacation" if you want on either end of the rally dates.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish

How does this sound. If we regionalize the rally, then divide the country into four regions.

Have one main committee for the national rally, say the moderators, and four sub-committees, one for each region.

Let the main committee chose a date and length of the rally and let each sub-committee chose a location.

Then pick a day for pot luck and have a video conference from all four locations so everybody can meet and Vern can address the whole rally at one time.

Just a thought

Leon


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

I liked the idea of western Utah (Brice area) for the western Outbackers. That would allow all the Outbackers from Cali to Colorado (and all points in between) to meet.

Randy


----------



## vern38

Crawfish said:


> How does this sound. If we regionalize the rally, then divide the country into four regions.
> 
> Have one main committee for the national rally, say the moderators, and four sub-committees, one for each region.
> 
> Let the main committee chose a date and length of the rally and let each sub-committee chose a location.
> 
> Then pick a day for pot luck and have a video conference from all four locations so everybody can meet and Vern can address the whole rally at one time.
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]91273[/snapback]​


Humm, Outbackers.com gone Coperate...
















I have kind of set back and watched the posts come in and there are several good ideas but lets face it if we donâ€™t have our Outbacks it isnâ€™t really a Rally. I did have a flash thought go threw my head when Doug mentioned flying (COZUMEL)







sorry Iâ€™m back now







The first Rally should really be held in the Central US (Midwest area) to allow anyone who wishes to attend a shot at it and should be moved around each year to give all the Outbackers members a chance to make a National. Some of us are going to have a long drive at least 2 days to the Midwest for us; I still get really tired fast after the stroke and donâ€™t want to push like I use to when driving. I do think the Regional Rallies are good for local short weekend get togethers but we donâ€™t get to meet Outbackers from the other areas.

I have been involved with this type of Rally issue before with other groups and lets face it not everyone will be able to attend because of distance, work, etc. All we can do is the best we can to make it work out. I personally would like to meet all the members but thatâ€™s going to be a tuff one to accomplish. Also letâ€™s not get formal with this, keep it a laid back and easy going event. I have in the past been to these so called PLANED Rallies you know the kind where you have to be somewhere on your trip at a certain time every hour of the trip. *NOT*, it will you burn out. Thatâ€™s why there is Outbackers.Com now







, laid back happy campers not in a hurry.

I say we go ahead and press on with this, you never know it might turn out to be something big one day. Remember this site started out small and look at us nowâ€¦

Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn

mswalt said:


> Maybe we have two different thoughts here. My thinking was that a 4 or 5 day rally would be part of a vacation, the rest a destination of my choosing either on the way or home.
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the thought is that the rally encompasses both weekends, but no one is expected to stay the entire time. Come as you can, mingle with those Outbackers there, and leave when you need to. That way, you're part of a rally, and can make other arrangments for a "vacation" if you want on either end of the rally dates.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]91262[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The nice thing is definitly bouncing all these thought and ideas.

If it is a week long event over two weekends, that is what most will do. The Niagra Rally is doing just that. For me, I am saying that I am disappointed that I will 'miss' meeting the few families that arrive for the second weekend of the Niagra rally and I have left.

My plans for next summer is a 2 week camping vacation on the west coast and I was hoping to make one west coast weekend rally so the National rally will fit that.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

If we agree that it can't be a rally, if we don't have our Outbacks there, then I like Katrinas idea of picking a place with cabins - or something (yurts?) along those lines - available at the rally site.

I would love to attend a national rally, wherever it ends up, but if it is very far from home, flying in is the only way we are going to be able to do it. And, as much as I love my Outback, I can be perfectly happy with alternative shelter.

Happy Trails,
Doug

I'm not giving up on that Key West/cruise idea though!


----------



## vern38

I have a great idea. If you can bring the Outback great if not Fly* (Get There Anyway You Can)*







We will make this work because *"WE ARE OUTBACKERS" *









PS: I still vote for Cozumel







Scuba anyone









Vern


----------



## ARzark

If I may, I would like to chime in with my .02 as well.

There is alot of discussion and some great ideas circulating around! Based on what I have read, my initial thoughts are...

1. Start a simple poll and see what the thoughts are
** ONE national rally centrally located
** A REGIONAL EAST and WEST rally held simultaneously

Once it was decided by the poll, then we can start looking at location(s) and date, perhaps with another poll? Then we can address the logistics and potentially give everyone the option of either Outbacking or flying.

Sponsorship- I was really half kidding before about Keystone having some type of sponsorship, but the more I think about it... Depending on turn out this could actually be a very big PR event for Keystone and the Outback line. (and for good 'ole Outbackers.com!)

Another thought, and maybe Vern has the answer... Is there a way to send an email to all registered Outbackers.com members announcing the plans? Perhaps those who aren't so active on the forum, this would peak their interest, get them back on the board and boost attendance?

Well, that's my thoughts for now. Thanks for listening








Count me in for a helping hand too!


----------



## 7heaven

Branson campgrounds that include cabins or rental units:

http://www.tallpinescampground.com/
http://www.abc-branson.com/index.html
http://chastainsrvpark.com/
http://coopercreekresort.com/
http://musiclandkampground.com/
http://www.stormypoint.us/
http://www.bransonstagecoachrv.com/
http://www.koa.com/where/mo/25164/
http://wilderness.silverdollarcity.com/

These are just a few of the higher rated campgrounds in the area. Did I mention there's lots to do in Branson, from the shows, the lake, Silver Dollar City amusement park, etc. sunny

I'm sure some of us Missouri-ites could help pull it together. action


----------



## vern38

> Another thought, and maybe Vern has the answer... Is there a way to send an email to all registered Outbackers.com members announcing the plans? Perhaps those who aren't so active on the forum, this would peak their interest, get them back on the board and boost attendance?


As a mater of fact there is. One email all members no problem.









Vern


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Vern,

After addressing the 2007 National Rally in your email, it would also be beneficial to mention the 2006 REGIONAL rallys that are already scheduled.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vern38 said:


> PS: I still vote for Cozumel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scuba anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]91337[/snapback]​


Been PADI certified for 14yrs...let's go!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I still vote for Cozumel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scuba anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]91337[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Been PADI certified for 14yrs...let's go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91499[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now, that's what I'm talking about!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38

All Right, just got my PADI Master Diver last December. Been diving since 99 and love it. In fact I have a trip planed in September from the 11th to the 15th for my Birthday. Lets Go!!! I'll save ya a seat on the plane


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vern38 said:


> All Right, just got my PADI Master Diver last December. Been diving since 99 and love it. In fact I have a trip planed in September from the 11th to the 15th for my Birthday. Lets Go!!! I'll save ya a seat on the plane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91523[/snapback]​


I have 6 dives scheduled in Jamaica during my vacation there in June!!


----------



## Thor

Outbacking and scuba. I have been diving for 20 years now









I have never brought my scuba gear in my Outback







I am up for that.

Branson sounds pretty good to me









Thor


----------



## vern38

Thor said:


> Outbacking and scuba.Â I have been diving for 20 years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never brought my scuba gear in my Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â I am up for that.
> 
> Branson sounds pretty good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91544[/snapback]​


Never took your scuba gear in your Outback!







We go to Balmorhea State Park here in Texas all the time and go spring diving. This place has a huge 22 foot deep spring with water clearer than in the Caribbean and 77 degrees all year round. Camping and Diving at the same time, gotta love it.









Vern


----------



## W4DRR

Why not go forward with the central location for the first, but then start alternating west / east thereafter? Do it at a place that has plenty of stuff to do, plus has accomodations for those who are flying in. That way, everyone would have a chance to tow their Outback to the rally, at least every other year. Possibly, even get more regional, rotating between NW, SW, SE, NE.
The central location sounds good at first, but let's face it, this is a big country, and centrally located just means equally inconvenient for most Outbackers.
Running a regional rally at the same time as the national might not be a good idea. People may want to go to both. The rallys would be competing with each other...not a good marketing approach.
Anyway, that's my $.02 worth.









Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn

I might be up to 8 cents by now, but I really want to see this happen.

By the map most that have signed are in the east. I agree with everyone that there is not much to see in 'central' US. The idea of a dealer in Colorado to get involved is intriguing. I also agree that the Mountains do have a disadvantage over towing flat distances. If people were considering flying in (I do not understand that but...) closer to a major market would help in that regard.

I still feel the 'rally' should be planned as 3 to 4 nights including one weekend. The idea of a rally is to meet each other and if it is too long we will miss people. This way a 2 week vacation allows plenty of time for driving and stopping in both directions for most.

I am thinking that the area near Denver fits most of the criteria other than perfectly central to all.

John


----------



## vern38

tdvffjohn said:


> I might be up to 8 cents by now, but I really want to see this happen.
> 
> By the map most that have signed are in the east. I agree with everyone that there is not much to see in 'central' US. The idea of a dealer in Colorado to get involved is intriguing. I also agree that the Mountains do have a disadvantage over towing flat distances. If people were considering flying in (I do not understand that but...) closer to a major market would help in that regard.
> 
> I still feel the 'rally' should be planned as 3 to 4 nights including one weekend. The idea of a rally is to meet each other and if it is too long we will miss people. This way a 2 week vacation allows plenty of time for driving and stopping in both directions for most.
> 
> I am thinking that the area near Denver fits most of the criteria other than perfectly central to all.
> 
> John
> [snapback]91598[/snapback]​


*Denver!*, don't let Kathy her you say that. Her younger sister lives there.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

And we could make it interesting. We could have the rally in a mountain campground west of the Eisenhower tunnel to really test the visiting "flat-lander" tow vehicles. Then again, being broken down on I-70 is not something I would wish on anybody.

I have the book, _The Best Places to Camp in Colorado - the 100 best and all the rest_. If Denver is chosen as the rally location, I'll do all the research for the forum and post many, many options. Additionally, I know Steve Casey's would jump at the chance to sponsor a National Outbacker Rally in some way (like a catered BBQ with Rally shirts comes to mind). The options in Colorado are plentiful, even only considering the public campgrounds:










At the same time, I know Colorado means our NE, E, and SE Outbackers will probably not be able to make it. This is a BIG country. Just getting out of Texas can take three days.









Randy


----------



## W4DRR

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> And we could make it interesting.Â We could have the rally in a mountain campground west of the Eisenhower tunnel to really test the visiting "flat-lander" tow vehicles.Â Then again, being broken down on I-70 is not something I would wish on anybody.
> 
> I have the book, _The Best Places to Camp in Colorado - the 100 best and all the rest_.Â If Denver is chosen as the rally location, I'll do all the research for the forum and post many, many options.Â Additionally, I know Steve Casey's would jump at the chance to sponsor a National Outbacker Rally in some way (like a catered BBQ with Rally shirts comes to mind).Â The options in Colorado are plentiful, even only considering the public campgrounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, I know Colorado means our NE, E, and SE Outbackers will probably not be able to make it.Â This is a BIG country.Â Just getting out of Texas can take three days.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy
> 
> [snapback]91625[/snapback]​


If I am not mistaken, I-70 (_THE _70 for those in SoCal) is around 11,000 ft at the tunnel. I am afraid that would test _ALL_ TV's climbing ability. (Maybe except for our brethren with the turbo diesels.)

Bob


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

You are correct, Bob. When I am heading up the east-bound side of Vail pass I have the gas floored and I am doing about 30 MPH. That is with 4.10 gears, the 26 RS, and the 5.3 V8.

Randy


----------



## RizFam

Honestly, I would love to go back to Colorado...beautiful state!! I also love the idea of a National Rally. I think it would be so awesome to meet all of you fine people!







But I don't know if my son could take that long of a drive or a 4 flight? A 2 hr flight to Florida is usually all he can take. 
Actually we are pushing it, by planning to go to Niagra Falls this summer.
Gotta try though








What ever is decided we will definitely consider coming if possible.

Have a good day,
Tami


----------



## Crawfish

Denver? Central point? Like you said John, most of the Outbacker's that are thinking about coming are in the east. I still think as a central location, Branson, MO, has alot to offer for the whole family, and for the ones that fly in. And it would be more assessable to more Outbacker's. I have read several posts in this thread that Branson would be a good place for the rally. But to get a poll going we will need several places to chose from.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn

these are only state searched miles.

NJ.........................Branson......1111.......Denver....1773

Oregon....................Branson......1819....Denver....1119

Washington state.....Branson.....1960......Denver.....1230

New Hamp...............Branson....1348.....Denver......2068

Orlando Fl.................Branson....1156.....Denver.....1842

Michigan...................Branson....741.....Denver......1304

These are two and I am in no way pushing for anywhere in particular. This is discussuon


----------



## W4DRR

Sounds like this could erupt into an East-vs-West Civil War!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

If ATTENDANCE is the goal, we must strongly consider east and west rallys. I was looking at the Frappr map yesterday and was thinking somewhere in West Virginia for the east rally







and Utah







for the western rally. My only logic was to find the equilibrium between the Frappr points. I'm sure West Virginia is very nice







but the eastern folks would be responsible for their location.

If a SINGLE location is the goal, that will give a NATIONAL ring to it, but attendance will be much lower due to the travel committment.

Randy


----------



## W4DRR

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> If ATTENDANCE is the goal, we must strongly consider east and west rallys. I was looking at the Frappr map yesterday and was thinking somewhere in West Virginia for the east rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Utah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the western rally. My only logic was to find the equilibrium between the Frappr points. I'm sure West Virginia is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the eastern folks would be responsible for their location.
> 
> If a SINGLE location is the goal, that will give a NATIONAL ring to it, but attendance will be much lower due to the travel committment.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]91650[/snapback]​


They are already trying to put together a rally over Labor Day in West Virginia this year at Yogi Bear's Campground near Elkins.
Hey-hey Hee-hee I hope there are lots of pic-i-nic baskets! (sorry, couldn't resist)

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Sounds like this could erupt into an East-vs-West Civil War!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91649[/snapback]​


I think that is the last thing anybody wants. I know you were just kidding Bob. I had the impression we was more or less trying to pick one location central to all. No matter where the location for the rally is finally decided, I am going to try my best to attend if it takes me 3 hours or 3 days to get there. The main reason for the rally is to meet each other and kick back have a good time.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like this could erupt into an East-vs-West Civil War!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91649[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is the last thing anybody wants. I know you were just kidding Bob. I had the impression we was more or less trying to pick one location central to all. No matter where the location for the rally is finally decided, I am going to try my best to attend if it takes me 3 hours or 3 days to get there. The main reason for the rally is to meet each other and kick back have a good time.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]91663[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It is just that the distances are going to be great for some people, wherever it will be. Each coast is lobbying for it to be closer to them, and a large number of people will not be happy when a location is decided upon. That is why I mentioned in a previous post that maybe the answer is move it around every year. You can't please all of the people, all of the time, but by moving it, we can please some of the people, some of the time. (didn't Lincoln, or somebody say that?) And decide on the locations 2 or 3 years in advance, so that those that will miss out on the current rally can be assured it will be in their backyard in the future. Again, my $.02 worth.

Bob


----------



## 7heaven

I think Missouri fought on both sides in the Civil War....another good reason for Branson.....


----------



## Highlander96

I kinda liked Doug's idea of more of a convention.....

However, I did have a thought. What about Ft. Wilderness? They have the size we would need. It is close to MCO, which is fairly cheap to fly into. Disney specializes in catering to groups just like ours. They WILL discount and throw in some things, depending on group size....

If I remember correctly from last time....Many of our West Coast members would not have made the drive to Carthage for the previously discussed rally.

I am sure it would get shot down, but I figured I would throw it out there.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## ARzark

7heaven said:


> I think Missouri fought on both sides in the Civil War....another good reason for Branson.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91670[/snapback]​


I must admit, Branson may make some sense as being a bit more central!
Wherever it is, it's fine with us though.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Mt Rushmore, S Dakota?


----------



## ARzark

tdvffjohn said:


> Mt Rushmore, S Dakota?
> [snapback]91716[/snapback]​


Also a great place, and a great place to stay there is

RAFTER J

Been there several times and would go back in a second.


----------



## 7heaven

Branson has WAY more to do than Carthage (no offense to our Outbacker friends there). You can fly into Springfield/Branson, MO. on American, Delta, Northwest or United.

Rafter J at Mt Rushmore would sure be neat, but we'd probably lose too many folks.

We have many regional rallys going on already, let's try to pull this National Rally together.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

The geographical center of the lower 48 states lies outside of Lebanon, Kansas, in the middle of a hog farm.

All figures courtesy of MapQuest:
Lebanon, KS to Branson, MO is 513 miles, or 9 hours travel time by car. 
Lebanon, KS to Denver, CO is 384 miles, or 6 2/3 hours travel time by car.

That means Denver is 129 miles closer to the geographical center of the US than Branson. That equates to about 2 hours drive time.

Randy


----------



## ARzark

Is it poll time??


----------



## tdvffjohn

WAcamper said:


> Is it poll time??
> [snapback]91735[/snapback]​


 Not yet.. I think some people are afraid to jump in. Everyones opinion counts, we are only discussing it. Throw out your ideas and thought.


----------



## 7heaven

This seems to be the closest to Lebanon, KS that we can get. Just trying to be flexible!









Wilson Lake

sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon

Lebanon, Kansas? What the...

I can't go there...I think there's still a warrant out for my...nevermind.


----------



## 2500Ram

If you plan it we will come. (poor field of dreams quote)

But Colorado sounds nice to me.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina

2500Ram said:


> If you plan it we will come. (poor field of dreams quote)
> 
> But Colorado sounds nice to me.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]91771[/snapback]​


I wonder why?

I say Branson.......or Gatlinburg, TN.


----------



## PDX_Doug

When we purchased our pop-up years ago, the salesman made an interesting point that I have always remembered. 'There are campers... and there are RV'ers... And they are rarely the same people.'

I may be way off base here, but I suspect this whole Colorado vs. Branson debate, may in fact be a Camper vs. RV'er debate. Although I fall very solidly in one of those camps, I am not trying to disparage the other. I respect both approaches, and by the time I am done, I will probably have been both! Just trying to understand the various points of view.









I'm not sure what my point is in all of this, but then, that has never stopped me before!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor

PDX

Just think of the fuel you will save by put your TT & TV on a conveyor belt









Besides, I have to have a beer with you.









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thor said:


> PDX
> 
> Just think of the fuel you will save by put your TT & TV on a conveyor belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I have to have a beer with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91792[/snapback]​


Only one?


----------



## Thor

PDX

I like the way you think









Thor


----------



## 7heaven

Doug,

I think I understand what you're driving at with the RV vs. Camper thing, but I'm not sure.









People seemed to indicate they wanted "things to do", so Branson is a good choice in that regard. It would be similar to going to Ft. Wilderness, only less ritzy. People who want to go to shows or an amusement park are free to do that. People who want to kick back and relax, fish at the local lake or whatever are free to do that. You have the best of both worlds there.

If we don't need "cabins", we could do the rally at one of the dozen COE campgrounds at Table Rock Lake and use that as a base rather than one of the more RV-ish campgrounds closer to Branson.

That being said, we're just as happy camping at a COE lake in the middle of Kansas if that's what everyone wants.

Let's try to narrow down the Colorado option to a couple of choices. Personally, I'd rather not camp near a big city like Denver or St. Louis or Chicago, etc.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Randy,

What about this Mueller (State Park?)? Everything I have ever heard - or seen - about it on here sounds wonderful. Would it be capable of accomodating a big group? Also, is the location even remotely reasonable in the context of this discussion?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

If we proceed with a National Rally, and Colorado is chosen, I would suggest northern Colorado, sepcifically the area around Estes Park and Rocky Mountain National Park. There are two campgrounds less than 2 miles from the entrance to RMNP. You need a week to explore RMNP anyway as there is so much to see and do, including the town of Estes Park.

They are Elk Meadow Lodge and RV Park or Spruce Lake RV Park.

Amenities include:

â€¢ New in 2005 - 18 hole MINI-GOLF Course
â€¢ Wireless high-speed Internet access (so we can stream Rally activities back to Outbackers.com)
â€¢ 169 developed sites, including handicap sites
â€¢ 30 acres of spectacular mountain views
â€¢ Cabins and Tent Sites
â€¢ Heated Outdoor Pool and Spa
â€¢ Laundry Facilites
â€¢ Propane
â€¢ Cable TV with 63 channels 
â€¢ AT&T Pay Phones/Modem hook-up
â€¢ Country Store
â€¢ Complementary coffee in our Lounge
â€¢ Game Room
â€¢ Playground
â€¢ Horseshoes
â€¢ Non-denominational Church Services
â€¢ Live Entertainment
â€¢ Pancake Breakfasts
â€¢ Ice Cream Socials
â€¢ Bingo
â€¢ Pets are welcome in RV/Tents sites only!
(Restrictions-No Pit Bulls, Akitas, Rottweilers, Dobermans)
â€¢ 24 Hour resident managers

The Lodge can accommodate 150+ people for conventions, *RV Rallies*, weddings, family reunions and other special events.

Golf course within 2 miles, whitewater rafting and Historic Estes Park shopping and festivals and, of course, the Beautiful Rocky Mountains are at our doorstep.

Here are a few links showing the family activities available:

Rocky Mountain National Park
More Rocky Mountain National Park Information
Estes Park Recreation Opportunities
Estes Park Whitewater Rafting
Estes Park Golfing
Estes Park Hot-Air Ballooning
Estes Park Amusement and Kids Activities
Estes Park Horseback Riding

Here are some photos of RMNP:

Beaver Meadow Entrance to RMNP:









RMNP Lily Lake:









RMNP Sprague Lake (elevation 8,200 ft):









RMNP Bear Lake (elevation 9,450 ft):









Mills Lake:









Bull Elk and Forest Canyon Overlook:









Randy


----------



## 7heaven

Randy, That's not playing fair....it looks like Heaven!









Now we have a clearer choice on the western edge of "middle". Now we need some other specific proposals to kick around.

This should be fun!


----------



## RizFam

Beautiful .............Simply Beautiful!!


----------



## Katrina

I said Branson, not because of the local activities, but because of it's location and the effort of trying to attract the maximun number of outbackers.
That being said, I know any location is going to be out of reach of some people.
From looking at the frappr map, a location around Memphis would be central to a large number of people.
I'm not looking at activities, just a central location.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

PDX_Doug said:


> Randy,
> 
> What about this Mueller (State Park?)? Everything I have ever heard - or seen - about it on here sounds wonderful. [snapback]91810[/snapback]​


Doug,

Mueller would be nice for an extended weekend trip, but as far as activities there are not many (unless you can amuse yourself easily). Mueller is our choice for getting away from it all for small meetings with friends or small rallies (like the 2005 Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally.

Mueller does not have full hookups which, as you said, are really necessary for a National Rally. Mueller has water spigots available throughout the campground with electic available at all sites. There is a dump station, and nice shower facilities, but no sites have full hookups. So Mueller / Golden Gate / other Colorado State Parks are not going to be appropriate for a National Rally.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Katrina said:


> I said Branson, not because of the local activities, but because of it's location and the effort of trying to attract the maximun number of outbackers.[snapback]91824[/snapback]​


Very good point, but given the long drive, a variety of activities are what makes the trip a Rally AND a Vacation. While we might stare in awe at all our Outbacks for a few hours, eventually the attention will turn to, "So, what do we do now?"

Randy


----------



## 7heaven

Table Rock Lake & Branson

















































































*There is no shortage of things to do.*









Silver Dollar City Amusement Park


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Here is the website for this location near Branson:

Table Rock Lake

Randy


----------



## Crawfish

Why don't we hold the "First Annual National Outbacker's Rally" in the state of *Texas*, Vern's backyard.









Leon


----------



## 7heaven

or Goshen, Indiana......


----------



## Crawfish

7heaven said:


> or Goshen, Indiana......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91842[/snapback]​


That's not a bad idea. We can get all the techs out there to fix small problems on our TT's and tell them all the things they are doing wrong.









Leon


----------



## kymont

Katrina said:


> I said Branson, not because of the local activities, but because of it's location and the effort of trying to attract the maximun number of outbackers.
> That being said, I know any location is going to be out of reach of some people.
> From looking at the frappr map, a location around Memphis would be central to a large number of people.
> I'm not looking at activities, just a central location.
> [snapback]91824[/snapback]​


Just weighing in here - I like the Branson idea and would be able to attend.

Also, since the Memphis area seems to be somewhat of a weighted average for the respondents so far, I'd also like to throw out he Land Between the Lakes area near Dover, TN (e.g. Piney Campground).

Doug


----------



## kymont

Katrina said:


> I said Branson, not because of the local activities, but because of it's location and the effort of trying to attract the maximun number of outbackers.
> That being said, I know any location is going to be out of reach of some people.
> From looking at the frappr map, a location around Memphis would be central to a large number of people.
> I'm not looking at activities, just a central location.
> [snapback]91824[/snapback]​


Just weighing in here - I like the Branson idea and would be able to attend.

Also, since the Memphis area seems to be somewhat of a weighted average for the respondents so far, I'd also like to throw out he Land Between the Lakes area near Dover, TN (e.g. Piney Campground).

Doug


----------



## ARzark

Wow, I've been to Estes Park, Co. Beatiful! It was December so RMNP wasn't an option then. Never been to Branson, MO but it's 2 hrs from my folks.... Who I am trying to convince every week to get an Outback.









7heaven and Castle Rock Outbackers, man do you guys make a good case! Oh where to go, where to go.... If I had to pick today I would have to go with Branson. Like Katrina said, it will probably attract the maximum number of Outbackers









Hey wait, I would have to go through Colorado to get there. Hmmm..... Side trip!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Correct me if I am wrong, but looking at the campgrounds available at Table Rock, there are 13 or 14 campgrounds around the dam / lake. Only two of the campgrounds have sites with full hookups. Of those two, the number of sites is very limited. According to the website, Big M has 14 full-hookup sites and Eagle Rock has 2 full-hookup sites. Is this accurate?

We rarely camp with full hookups. But if we are going on a several day trip, I think full-hookups are a must. I know the DW will not care to walk / drive to a bath house at a Rally. Then there is the 28-gallon grey tank capacity problem. Then after that would be the battery problem. And at 779 feet above sea level, in the summer, A/C will be needed.

Randy


----------



## HootBob

If I had to pick a location I would go with Branson also

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Was there a link to "Branson"? I didn't see it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Here is the website for this location near Branson:
> 
> Table Rock Lake
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]91835[/snapback]​


Link is above.


----------



## Crawfish

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but looking at the campgrounds available at Table Rock, there are 13 or 14 campgrounds around the dam / lake. Only two of the campgrounds have sites with full hookups. Of those two, the number of sites is very limited. According to the website, Big M has 14 full-hookup sites and Eagle Rock has 2 full-hookup sites. Is this accurate?
> Randy
> [snapback]91868[/snapback]​


Randy, here are just a few that I have found that can handle the rally.

Treasure Lake RV Resort

Tall Pines Campground

Chastains RV Park

This is only 3 out of about 6 or 7 I think we could chose from. I am sure 7heaven will chime in with some more.

Leon


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

The last two look OK...

The first one, Treasure Lake RV Resort, boasts they are within walking distance of Golden Corral, Taco Bell, Red Lobster, Cracker Barrel and The Olive Garden. Not good.









Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> The last two look OK...
> 
> The first one, Treasure Lake RV Resort, boasts they are within walking distance of Golden Corral, Taco Bell, Red Lobster, Cracker Barrel and The Olive Garden. Not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]91890[/snapback]​


..that is camping?


----------



## Thor

How about somewhere in Ky. Do they not have the longest or largest cave there? I think it is call Mamoth









The Blue grass state is very beautiful.

Thor


----------



## 7heaven

re: Table Rock Lake

Do we really need the sewer hook-up? What happened to camping vs. RVing?









For the sites Leon mentioned, I might lean towards Tall Pines Campground. It is in a quieter setting, closer to the lake and away from the "city". On Mapquest, it is at 5558 State Highway 265, Branson, MO 65616

Tall Pines Campground does have full hook-ups and cabins.


----------



## mswalt

> Do we really need the sewer hook-up? What happened to camping vs. RVing?


I don't know about the rest of the Outbackers, but if you're asking me, Yes. If I'm going to be anywhere for that long, I want a sewer.









Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Full hookups are a must. Most of us will be traveling great distances to get to the rally. Once there, I believe there exists a minimum set of criteria to make the rally enjoyable.

1. A nice campground setting, minimum concrete, with some wonderful views, not an off-highway RV park near chain restaurants or busy highways.

2. Full-hookups, with onsite cabins for those that will be flying in instead of towing their camper.

3. Onsite activities for kids, including a large swimming pool, maybe mini-golf, or large grassy areas, and ideally a lake (for Porta-botes!) and other water sports. Even better an onsite marina offering boat rentals and fishing. I would also like to see nature and hiking trails that offer a quick escape (and some exercise) without have to drive to get to the trailhead.

4. A separate, covered, preferably enclosed structure for gatherings, including catered or potluck dinners, night-time social activities, and a place to meet that is suitable in case inclement weather is encountered.

5. Onsite convenience store for picking up traveling necessities.

6. Area attractions that are very close, within easy driving distance, and offer a variety of cost-effective family activities.

Everything beyond that is gravy. The Branson-area park that appears to meet many of these is Chastains RV Campground.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

If we decide East / West rallys are the way to go, I would not suggest Rocky Mountain National Park. Instead, I would suggest Grand Tetons / Yellowstone in Wyoming or western Utah (Bryce Canyon National Park).

Randy


----------



## shake1969

I'd like to go.









Branson is fine, lots to do. It's really close, but traffic can be horrendous in the peak months. They have yet to complete many four-lane access roads in the mountains around there.

Mueller would probably not hold everybody. And there's no full hooks there.


----------



## RizFam

Hi All,

Been discussing both locations with DH, & he thinks Branson would be more doable for us then Colorado at least for now. Maybe after a year a RVing that may change









Tami

Chastains RV Campground...... I like it Randy.


----------



## ee4308

Think I would be inclined to favor Tami's choice also. Looks like it has most of what everyone might want:

Chastains RV Park

1. Over 180 sites are available, mostly pull thru, with plenty of room for the largest RV with multiple slideouts. This quiet setting has 30/50 amp full hookups, city water & sewer, digital cable TV, and picnic tables and grills at every site.

2. We also offer a/c rental cabins, a fully furnished mobile home.

3. Clean restrooms with hot showers and coin laundry facilities, swimming pool, a playground, pavilions, propane and a dump station are conveniently located in the park. There is plenty room to walk and stretch your legs, visit with your neighbors and make new friends.

4. We are a pet friendly park.

5. Show tickets and information, internet access, fax message and mail service are also located in the main office. Trash pick up at your site daily.

6. Rally or group rates and reservations can be made with advance show ticket reservations, catering, rental car reservations.

7. Group meeting arrangements in our spacious 70'x90' conference center or smaller meeting room.

8. 10% discount for members of:

GOOD SAMS 
KOA, 
AARP, 
AAA, 
FMCA, 
NEWMAR

and....................

9. "WE PAMPER THE CAMPER"

Sounds like a great park for a rally and everything else. Just my $.02 cents worth though. Comments, anyone?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Weighing all options, if the consensus is the National Rally is best held in Branson, Misery (ooops! Missouri...sorry







), then yes, I agree that this RV Park satisfies most rally requirements.

I'll wait for more west coast and PNW Outbackers to chime in as to their thoughts on Branson or an adjunct rally closer to home. We only have to drive through Kansas to get to Branson. Others will consider coming from much farther away.

Randy


----------



## vern38

Man I'm gone 1 day from the forum and you guys post 2 full pages
















Vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper

IMHO...full hookups are not required at every site, but it would be nice to have one availabe at the campground in order to get everything in order from the long road trip.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Wait a minute...

Isn't this *Branson *the mandatory place all old people go....just before they move to Florida?









What's the draw there? I'm not in a real big hurry to see a polluted lake with 18,000 Rv's around it, a foreign fiddle player, or one of the Osmond's singing a show tune.

My Rally requirements:
1. Must be within 100 miles of HOOTERS. (love those wings!)
2. If HOOTERS doesn't have a liquor store...
3. If there are mosquitoes...I'm staying home. We got plenty of them here.
4. If location is anywhere south of....South Dakota: I need electric hookups to run the A/C or I'll melt.









5. Two words...Jimmy Buffett. (neighbors beware)
6. If rally doesn't meet the first 5 requirements...we'll probably come anyway.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

I believe the biggest draw on Branson is central location to facilitate a National Rally (even though Denver is more central geographically by two hours). I have never been to Branson. The C of C website for Branson claims it's the one place you can go Bass fishing in the morning and see Chinese Acrobats in the evening.









Convincing my family to go to Branson will be the challenge. With so much beauty just West of us...and this will be a weeklong trip whereever we decide to go. That is an investment in time that we will consider seriously.

But, this isn't until 2007. I don't want to rain on the parade of a single National Rally until more people from the west conclude that Branson, MO is not going to be the ideal destination of a several day road trip. This is my opinion, but that doesn't mean the California, Oregon, Washington, Arizona, New Mexico, and other Colorado Outbackers feel the same way.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> 5. Two words...Jimmy Buffett. (neighbors beware)
> 
> [snapback]91992[/snapback]​


Dibs on the spot next to Jolly....Buffett for President!!


----------



## Thor

Oregon_Camper said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...
> 
> 5.Â Two words...Jimmy Buffett. (neighbors beware)
> 
> [snapback]91992[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Dibs on the spot next to Jolly....Buffett for President!!
> [snapback]91998[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I will be on the other side drinking you know what.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Boat Drinks?


----------



## mswalt

5


> . Two words...Jimmy Buffett. (neighbors beware)


Hey, I like a good buffet, too. Does the campground have one of those, too?









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn

mswalt said:


> 5
> 
> 
> 
> .Â Two words...Jimmy Buffett. (neighbors beware)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I like a good buffet, too. Does the campground have one of those, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]92082[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LMAO


----------



## HootBob

Double LMAO
















Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK...

Not that it will - or should - matter to what anybody else does or plans, but if the rally is in Branson we will not be attending. Colorado is a stretch itself, but at least for us, it has the appeal to make it worth the extra effort.

Again, thats just our perspective.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

I kinda like the idea of mountains and trees. I live in ND you know. My experience towing up a steep grade is limited to driving back out of the potholes in the road.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

My wife made it clear yesterday, we aren't driving through Kansas to go to Branson for a week.

OK...that is two senior board members from the west chiming in on Branson. I would like to being discussion on a western region Outbacker rally for 2007. That way we do not interfere with the National Rally thread.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

7heaven said:


> Did I hear someone mention Branson???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty central to me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91178[/snapback]​





Katrina said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan it we will come. (poor field of dreams quote)
> 
> But Colorado sounds nice to me.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]91771[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why?
> 
> I say Branson.......or Gatlinburg, TN.
> [snapback]91777[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

In my backyard would be nice for all of us. I think the location needs to be fair to all, not for the most in an area. I am starting to think this National Rally will not work and a West and East Rally is better. If someone wishes to travel to the opposite coast for one , they can.

John


----------



## Thor

It sure sounds like we need a poll on which location. Maybe select 6 areas to choose from and than let the majority decide









Few ideas on Location

Branson
Nashville
Colorado
Bowmanville - I had to throw that one in







(least amount of driving for me)









etc

Or maybe start with a state.









Thor


----------



## ee4308

Thor said:


> It sure sounds like we need a poll on which location. Maybe select 6 areas to choose from and than let the majority decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few ideas on Location
> 
> Branson
> Nashville
> Colorado
> Bowmanville - I had to throw that one in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (least amount of driving for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc
> 
> Or maybe start with a state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]92241[/snapback]​


Thor,

Have to agree with you 100%.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> My wife made it clear yesterday, we aren't driving through Kansas to go to Branson for a week.
> 
> OK...that is two senior board members from the west chiming in on Branson. I would like to being discussion on a western region Outbacker rally for 2007. That way we do not interfere with the National Rally thread.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]92235[/snapback]​


Make it three...that's way to far for us too.


----------



## NDJollyMon

How about a NATIONAL RALLY closer to WEST one year, and one closer EAST the next?


----------



## 7heaven

That's a Jolly idea!









Let's give it a little more time for people to chime in with ideas, we've got two very good ones right now.

Once we have two or three clear choices, we can put it to a vote of people who would commit to come (at least do their best to do so).

We'd then plan on going to the place with the most votes in 2007 and the second most in 2008.


----------



## HootBob

That's about the best Idea Jolly









Don


----------



## z-family

NDJollyMon said:


> How about a NATIONAL RALLY closer to WEST one year, and one closer EAST the next?
> [snapback]92297[/snapback]​


Sounds fair to me...

Rob


----------



## Crawfish

7heaven said:


> That's a Jolly idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we have two or three clear choices, we can put it to a vote of people who would commit to come (at least do their best to do so).
> 
> We'd then plan on going to the place with the most votes in 2007 and the second most in 2008.
> [snapback]92311[/snapback]​


That's a great idea. Thor, in an earlier post suggested to start with a state. Here are, I think, all the states mentioned in this thread. If I have left any out, my bad, just add them on the list.

Wyoming
Utah
Colorado
Kentucky
Missouri
Tennessee

Why don't one of the moderator's start a poll with these states or more states, if someone wants to add a state that is not in this list, and lets vote on it.

Leon


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

tdvffjohn said:


> I am starting to think this National Rally will not work andÂ a West and East Rally is better. If someone wishes to travel to the opposite coast for one , they can.
> 
> John
> [snapback]92239[/snapback]​


I agree, and mentioned early in this discussion that East - West rallies are a good choice. I would like to attend a Regional National Rally every year. As we continue to grow as an online forum, we'll easily get the numbers to support two rallies. The bigger the attendance, the better the press, the more sponsorship, and more benefit to Outbackers.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Or like this:

West Regional Rally Options
Wyoming
Utah
Colorado
Idaho

East Regional Rally Options
Kentucky
Missouri
Tennessee
West Virginia

Maybe a Central Region is added as well. I was thinking about the Texans. Depending on where you live, it can take more than 2 days just to leave the Lone Star State.

Randy


----------



## 7heaven

Personally, I rather stick with one National Rally per year. We have many regional rallies already and will probably continue to have them.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

7heaven said:


> Personally, I rather stick with one National Rally per year. We have many regional rallies already and will probably continue to have them.
> [snapback]92337[/snapback]​


I don't think the name National Rally applies when those attending are within two states or two-days travel. There is no national representation there.

Randy


----------



## Thor

I think the idea is to have 1 rally but say one year it is on the more eastern side and next year it is on the more western side, the year after on the northern side and so on.....

Personally, I am counting on 2 days of travel to get to the rally. The National Rally will be apart of our major vacation plans. So if timing works, we will be there.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR

Rotating between East and West, or even East, Central, West, was an idea I floated last week. I think it is the only way to pull something like this off. At least this way everyone would have an opportunity to attend a rally....maybe not every year, but every 2 or 3. And they need to be scheduled out 2 or 3 years in advance so everyone can plan ahead.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR and Thor, I think has the right idea. Have the National Rally in one place and move it every year. Splitting up the rally into 2 or 3 or even 4 regions would make the regions compete against each other every year and start causing problems. This site is one big happy family and the National rally should be the same way.

Leon


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales

I have read all of the information on the National Ralley. I've gone to many ralleys since I started camping when I was a kid. The location can Never work out for everyone in the group. I travel alot to the Newmar Corp. Ralleys every year. They have local or state ralleys all thru the year and one National every year. The National they move around the country so people from all areas have a chance to come to a closer national if they don't want to drive. This seams to work the best. Some people will drive no matter where it is just to come and have fun and meet all the folks. What I would suggest is to pick a spot and make it the national ralley and hope people will come and have fun. After the spot is picked get dates set and then make every one send a form that is coming so reservations can be set. Then start to think about the next years spot and start the process over again. Like I said not everyone will come because of distance or time frame,but maybe next year the location is closer and they will come. Just my thought

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## vern38

Crawfish said:


> W4DRR and Thor, I think has the right idea. Have the National Rally in one place and move it every year. Splitting up the rally into 2 or 3 or even 4 regions would make the regions compete against each other every year and start causing problems. This site is one big happy family and the National rally should be the same way.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]92559[/snapback]​


*PLAY NICE!*

1 National Rally a year folks that will be moved each year to each Region. I do not want this to become a competition between the Regions. Ya know maybe we should just have the first one in Texas say San Antonio or Kerrville. In fact Kerrville has cabins at the Guadalupe River RV Resort. I was there this weekend and they have really expanded. Check it out. Guadalupe River RV Resort If I see that this is going to create an issue I will snub it. Outbackers *"WILL"* stay a happy family.

Vern


----------



## W4DRR

vern38 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> W4DRR and Thor, I think has the right idea. Have the National Rally in one place and move it every year. Splitting up the rally into 2 or 3 or even 4 regions would make the regions compete against each other every year and start causing problems. This site is one big happy family and the National rally should be the same way.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]92559[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> *PLAY NICE!*
> 
> 1 National Rally a year folks that will be moved each year to each Region. I do not want this to become a competition between the Regions. Ya know maybe we should just have the first one in Texas say San Antonio or Kerrville. In fact Kerrville has cabins at the Guadalupe River RV Resort. I was there this weekend and they have really expanded. Check it out. Guadalupe River RV Resort If I see that this is going to create an issue I will snub it. Outbackers *"WILL"* stay a happy family.
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]92611[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Vern, since this is basically your sandbox we are playing in, it wouldn't cause me any heartburn at all to have the first National Rally in your neck-of-the-woods.








And I'm sure the majority of Outbackers would agree.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug

The problem with the idea of moving the rally around the country each year to give everybody a fair chance of attending - and this is an idea I put forth when we discussed this last summer - is that ultimately, you still end up with regional rallies, and no significant national representation.

The appeal, to me at least, of the national rally is to get the chance to meet my fellow Outbackers that live on the opposite side of the country from me. The ones that live closer, I can meet at our normal rallies already. If we go to the East and West rally concept, that idea is defeated.

It would be one thing if we were all retired and empty nesters with nothing but time on our hands - as many are - but for those of us with kids and limited time available, I just can't see how it will work. Denver is a 2-1/2 to 3 day drive for us. Branson is 4-5 days!

Let's see: Portland to Branson is approximately 2,100 miles each way, 4,200 miles total. At 500 miles a day (and that is really humping it! No sight seeing, no side trips) that equates to 8.4 days on the road. Just getting there and back. When you have two weeks vacation a year, that is a big chunk.

4,200 miles at 8MPG = 525 gallons of fuel @ $3.00/Gal = $1,575.00. OUCH!

It just dosen't pan out.

So, if we are truely looking for a National event, with national representation, I will go back to the idea of ditching the trailers and picking a fun location we can fly into. As I said before... by plane, I can be anywhere in the country inside of five hours, and the whole thing becomes much more doable.

Would we all rather be camping? Absolutely! But if this gives more of us the opportunity to participate, then it is worth serious consideration. It may be the only practical way to make it work.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish

Kerrville looks good to me Vern. And it has cabins for the people, who would not want to pull their Outback that great of a distance, to fly in. Like W4DRR said, this is your sand box and I think the first National Rally should be held in your back yard. The main focus is to meet Outbackers from across the country and have a good time together. This forum is not like the other fourms with people trying to out do each other, this forum to me is like one big extended family working together and helping each other out. So lets everybody work together and get this National Rally off the ground and up and running.

Leon


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Crawfish said:


> Splitting up the rally into 2 or 3 or even 4 regions would make the regions compete against each other every year and start causing problems.
> Leon
> [snapback]92559[/snapback]​


I fail to see the competition imposed or problems generated by having a east-west rallies. What I do see is siginifcant turnout in both.

Randy


----------



## ee4308

vern38 said:


> Ya know maybe we should just have the first one in Texas say San Antonio or Kerrville. In fact Kerrville has cabins at the Guadalupe River RV Resort. I was there this weekend and they have really expanded. Check it out. Guadalupe River RV Resort
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]92611[/snapback]​


Sounds like a great idea to me!







Map shows 897 miles, 14.5 hrs driving time for me (mostly I-10 so might be around 12 hrs).


----------



## 7heaven

I appreciate the sentiment, but this location will even multiply the participation concerns. It looks like a great resort though!


----------



## Y-Guy

Here is my 2 cents worth.

National Rally sounds great, but to be honest I won't drive over 5 hours for one. The group is a lot of fun, but camping with my family is the reason I bought our camper(s).

I've attended several of the Outback Rallies, and helped start a West Coast Popup rally, so I do enjoy them, but they have to fit into our family needs and wants first.

Driving to Missouri and back just isn't a high priority for us, trying to make into a longer vacation sounds nice but then again 2 weeks on the road doing our own thing sounds even better.

I guess my suggestion is to stick with the regional rallies for folks. If we want to do a National Rally Weekend, with 4-5 (or more) that would be cool and allow folks to attend without long drives. With fuel costing what it is today we're fighting more than just time off, cost is an issue.

Good luck to those organizing.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

First of all, Thanks Vern for not canceling my account! I hate to say, I couldn't tell you the last time I posted. I have been doing some major travel with work and have been getting eaten alive with work responsibilities and just have not had time get to this site and invest my time like I was before!! I promise, I'll try and do better!

I have been keeping up with the Mid Atlantic Rally which I started last year and plan to participate in this year as well, Frontier Town, MD here we come!!

I was very excited last year about the opportunity to attend the Nat'l Rally, however I am seeing lots of the same conversation as we did last year. Its too far, too much fuel, too much travel time, not enough to do, let's fly in, make it part of a vacation not 'the vacation', we've been through all this before. I would love to participate, much more so than my wife (she falls in the too far category), but I think we, the collective group will just have to make some choices about the national rally. 1. Do we rotate it annually to make it accessible to all members at least once every 4-5 years? 2. Do we forget about one destination and plan a weekend to hold rallies at several different sites around the U.S. and Canada? 3. Is camping and meeting Outbackers the purpose, or is stuff to do the purpose(tourist stuff)?

I hope to be at the rally whenever and wherever it may be, but I see about 160 posts here so far and we, collectively, are talking about the same issues as this time last year. I would be happy to help in anyway possible and look forward to possibly participating.

Regardless, keep camping and having fun!!

Jason


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Sure sounds like alot of fun but the DH and I surely wouldn't be able to make it! Kerrville, TX is 1032 miles or 16 hours. Branson, MO is 485 miles or 7.5 hours. Even though we get 5 weeks vacation a year, we like to save_ some _of it up for some serious gambling in Tunica, Mississippi!!





















Guess we'll just have to be grateful for the SouthEastern Spring Rally in Alpine and the Summer Rally in Destin. We always like to go to Tunica for several 2 or 3 nite weekends at the campground next to the HollyWood Casino. That way we can 'kill' 2 birds with 1 stone!














I am originally from Michigan and DH is from New Jersey so we will probably make a 1-week trip to both of those areas also sometime this year. We sure would like to meet ALL the Outbackers throughout the nation, but won't be able to pull it off this time around. We certainly do wish all of you the most fun that you can possibly have and sure do wish we could get to know all of you. But for now, I guess we have to wear out our welcome with the 'SouthEastern Gang'!







Sure do look forward to talking to you others throughout the year though!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Jason, I'll tell you the last time you posted. Jan 4, 2006. Glad you are back, but I also wish you had chimed in sooner to help shorten the 160-post National Rally discussion. Glad to see you back online.

I have not seen an Outbacker west of Colorado post interest in attending a National 2007 Rally in Branson, MO. I will hop in Y-Guy's boat and wish those organizing the National Rally luck, and I do wish we could attend. With all of the west dropping off, the National Rally can consider moving it to Texas as Vern suggests or move it out of Branson in favor of a farther east destination (like eastern KY).

I would like to see a Western Region Rally in 2007. Most active members in this region live in California, Oregon, and Washington. If the possibility exists for something in western Utah, western Wyoming, or even south-central Idaho, we'd be there.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Splitting up the rally into 2 or 3 or even 4 regions would make the regions compete against each other every year and start causing problems.
> Leon
> [snapback]92559[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see the competition imposed or problems generated by having a east-west rallies. What I do see is siginifcant turnout in both.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]92625[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I agree with Randy, no competition just involvement. The 'Eastern rally' in Niagra Falls is a good example. It is up to 25 families. Many others are in the teens in numbers. As Y guy said travel costs and time involved is signifigant to all. Before this started, my original plans for 07 were to travel 2 weeks on the west coast and I was going to try and time it with a 'west' rally. My wife was going to fly both ways to maximize our time. Those are still my plans.

Using a laptop and going online, I am going to try and meet a few more 'Outbackers' on my way out west and on my return, even if its for coffee or someone comes and visits my campfire because I picked a overnight stop near someones house.

I still hope this works but for me Branson is not on my way east or west.

John


----------



## 7heaven

OK, so far we have the following suggestions (in no particular order):

RMNP, CO
Gatlinburg, TN
Branson, MO
Kerrville, TX
4 Corners of NE/IA/KS/MO
Dover, TN (Land between the Lakes)
Grand Tetons/Yellowstone, WY
Bryce Canyon, UT
Mt Rushmore, SD
Eastern KY (location TBD - need to nail down destination before poll)
Lebanon, KS hog farm









I left off the cruise and scuba destinations. Did I miss any others?

Is there a way to do a multi-vote poll, like vote for up to 2 or 3 places you would be willing to travel to for a rally?


----------



## huntr70

I say let Vern pick where he wants to have a National rally.

If you can make it, fine.

If not, fine again.

I probably won't make it that far out West at the moment, but that's not saying others won't.

Nobody is on here twisting arms to get people to come.

Pick a spot, if people can come, they will.

Steve


----------



## vern38

huntr70 said:


> I say let Vern pick where he wants to have a National rally.
> 
> If you can make it, fine.
> 
> If not, fine again.
> 
> I probably won't make it that far out West at the moment, but that's not saying others won't.
> 
> Nobody is on here twisting arms to get people to come.
> 
> Pick a spot, if people can come, they will.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]92739[/snapback]​


Go ahead and let the people vote and lets see how it goes. The second and third weeks in June are a no go for me as DW has already planed a flight to San Diego, Ca. Maybe even a trip in the Outback. Warning in advance, I can no longer pull those super long drive days after the stroke so I might be the one flying if the distance is to far for the National. Ya know It just might be a lot easier if I fly in to some of the rallies and meet the folks in diffrent areas. At this point not really sure about anything anymore.

Vern


----------



## Crawfish

7heaven said:


> OK, so far we have the following suggestions (in no particular order):
> 
> RMNP, CO
> Gatlinburg, TN
> Branson, MO
> Kerrville, TX
> 4 Corners of NE/IA/KS/MO
> Dover, TN (Land between the Lakes)
> Grand Tetons/Yellowstone, WY
> Bryce Canyon, UT
> Mt Rushmore, SD
> Eastern KY (location TBD - need to nail down destination before poll)
> Lebanon, KS hog farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to do a multi-vote poll, like vote for up to 2 or 3 places you would be willing to travel to for a rally?
> [snapback]92727[/snapback]​


There should be a way to do a 1st choice, 2nd choice, and 3rd choice. I think we should go ahead and post the poll and get the ball rounding on this.

Leon


----------



## 7heaven

Any poll experts know how to set one up to allow multiple choices?


----------



## Katrina

7heaven said:


> Any poll experts know how to set one up to allow multiple choices?
> [snapback]92995[/snapback]​


can't be done as far i know.
Only one vote per user
.


----------



## 7heaven

Well, it's NCAA Tournament time, maybe we do 2-3 rounds to narrow down the list?


----------



## wolfwood

7heaven said:


> Well, it's NCAA Tournament time, maybe we do 2-3 rounds to narrow down the list?
> [snapback]93006[/snapback]​


Take it down to the Frozen (oops - I mean - Final) Four. Give Southern TX a free bid in Vern's honor and have a play-off round! Should work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Katrina said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any poll experts know how to set one up to allow multiple choices?
> [snapback]92995[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> can't be done as far i know.
> Only one vote per user
> .
> [snapback]93000[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

How about three polls and we average out the top three?


----------



## 2500Ram

I've been pretty quiet in this post but... Vern started the topic, created the site, just came back to Outbacking so let him decide. If you can make it fine, if not, fine, end of discussion. This east/west thing is ridiculous, either you will drive or fly or you won't. I won't drive over 12 hours one way, kids and it's just not worth it for us, some will others won't.

I would really like to see a national rally but I don't see it happening without someone saying it's "here" come or don't complain.

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven

I agree with Wolfie and Oregon. But let's include Texas in the poll just to get a reading on how many might go. I'll be out of pocket for the next couple of days (unless my flight gets cancelled due to snow - one can only hope).

If someone sets up the poll, I may not vote until Thursday or Friday. action


----------



## ee4308

2500Ram said:


> Vern started the topic, created the site, just came back to Outbacking so let him decide. If you can make it fine, if not, fine, end of discussion.
> 
> I would really like to see a national rally but I don't see it happening without someone saying it's "here" come or don't complain.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]93022[/snapback]​


Bill,

Pretty well put. sunny Have to agree with you.


----------



## Thor

Texas is a pretty drive for me.....but what the heck. I will make it apart of my 2 week vacation plan.

The trip down might be long but it does not mean it cannot be fun.









If the timing is good Texas is OK.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR

Let me throw out a stupid question...
When we started talking about planning a national rally, I thought the intent was to do it NEXT year, as in 2007, because everyone has already made plans for this year. Are we talking about doing it THIS year now?









Bob


----------



## W4DRR

7heaven said:


> OK, so far we have the following suggestions (in no particular order):
> 
> RMNP, CO
> Gatlinburg, TN
> Branson, MO
> Kerrville, TX
> 4 Corners of NE/IA/KS/MO
> Dover, TN (Land between the Lakes)
> Grand Tetons/Yellowstone, WY
> Bryce Canyon, UT
> Mt Rushmore, SD
> Eastern KY (location TBD - need to nail down destination before poll)
> Lebanon, KS hog farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left off the cruise and scuba destinations. Did I miss any others?
> 
> Is there a way to do a multi-vote poll, like vote for up to 2 or 3 places you would be willing to travel to for a rally?
> [snapback]92727[/snapback]​


I vote the HOG FARM.









...but only if it is in Lebanon, MO








(easy access on I-44)

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn

W4DRR said:


> Let me throw out a stupid question...
> When we started talking about planning a national rally, I thought the intent was to do it NEXT year, as in 2007, because everyone has already made plans for this year. Are we talking about doing it THIS year now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93091[/snapback]​


2007


----------



## ee4308

Bump back to the front!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Summer 2007 was always my impression


----------



## Thor

Summer 2007

Vern

Can I suggest that you start a poll, based on the suggestions and let us see where the choices fall. I think the poll will help us narrow this down a bit. Location seems to be the key.

Thor


----------



## vern38

Thor said:


> Summer 2007
> 
> Vern
> 
> Can I suggest that you start a poll, based on the suggestions and let us see where the choices fall. I think the poll will help us narrow this down a bit. Location seems to be the key.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93624[/snapback]​


Done deal! You think anybody would notice if I put 500 votes for Texas?









Vern


----------



## 7heaven

Vern, How about North Texas (Lake Texoma) or NE Texas somewhere?


----------



## ee4308

vern38 said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summer 2007
> 
> Vern
> 
> Can I suggest that you start a poll, based on the suggestions and let us see where the choices fall.Â I think the poll will help us narrow this down a bit.Â Location seems to be the key.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93624[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! You think anybody would notice if I put 500 votes for Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94400[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Go for it Boss.







Thats where it ought to be anyway.


----------



## Thor

I guess the next step will be specifics and month/weekend???

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

This one


----------



## 7heaven

Thanks, John. Maybe we need to kill that other thread....
=====================================

Do our friends in the Tennessee area want to start thinking of specific locations/CG's to propose?


----------



## GoVols

7heaven said:


> Thanks, John. Maybe we need to kill that other thread....
> =====================================
> 
> Do our friends in the Tennessee area want to start thinking of specific locations/CG's to propose?
> [snapback]96087[/snapback]​


What qualities do you want in a CG? Area attractions/things to do?









Seems the distribution is Eastern-weighted, but don't want to make the left coast folks drive clear across the country. I have my favorites in Tennessee (Big South Fork National River & Recreation Area is #1), but what about the Missouri Ozarks area? That would be a little better for the lefties and the southwesterners.


----------



## Crawfish

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Full hookups are a must. Most of us will be traveling great distances to get to the rally. Once there, I believe there exists a minimum set of criteria to make the rally enjoyable.
> 
> 1. A nice campground setting, with some wonderful views, not an off-highway RV park near chain restaurants or busy highways.
> 
> 2. Full-hookups, with onsite cabins for those that will be flying in instead of towing their camper.
> 
> 3. Onsite activities for kids, including a large swimming pool, maybe mini-golf, or large grassy areas, and ideally a lake (for Porta-botes!) and other water sports. Even better an onsite marina offering boat rentals and fishing. I would also like to see nature and hiking trails that offer a quick escape (and some exercise) without have to drive to get to the trailhead.
> 
> 4. A separate, covered, preferably enclosed structure for gatherings, including catered or potluck dinners, night-time social activities, and a place to meet that is suitable in case inclement weather is encountered.
> 
> 5. Onsite convenience store for picking up traveling necessities.
> 
> 6. Area attractions that are very close, within easy driving distance, and offer a variety of cost-effective family activities.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]91930[/snapback]​


Justlookin here are some of the amenities to go by that are required for a good location.

Leon


----------



## Katrina

Now I'm confused.
Tennessee works for me, but how did we decide on there?


----------



## tdvffjohn

=====================================

Do our friends in the Tennessee area want to start thinking of specific locations/CG's to propose?
[snapback]96087[/snapback]​[/quote]

Just a proposal and idea


----------



## Crawfish

Well the way I see it, and I think 7heaven is on the same wave length with me, more people would like to have it in Tennessee, which I am all for. I was planning on trying to attend no matter where the final spot is. Just my .02

Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Tennessee should be a fine place...but for us just a bit too far.

Have a great rally!!


----------



## Katrina

Crawfish said:


> Well the way I see it, and I think 7heaven is on the same wave length with me, more people would like to have it in Tennessee, which I am all for. I was planning on trying to attend no matter where the final spot is. Just my .02
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]96149[/snapback]​


Tennessee is my first choice.
The location poll shows Branson leading the vote, hence my confusion.


----------



## ARzark

1,981 registered members and less than 4% voted? Ok, obviously there are many inactive members, but....









VERN if you are watching, can that all member email go out?


----------



## vern38

WAcamper said:


> 1,981 registered members and less than 4% voted? Ok, obviously there are many inactive members, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERN if you are watching, can that all member email go out?
> [snapback]96189[/snapback]​


I already did this on the same day I posted the pole. Didn't any of you get the email?







It was sent Mar 23 2006.

Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn

I never saw one.

John


----------



## 7heaven

John's correct, I was just trying to narrow down TN to a specific area or CG. That way, when we do the next round of voting, people can be voting more specifically. (like Randy recommended specific spots at RMNP and we had a couple of proposed sites in Branson).

I'd still like to see if there is a more North/Northeast Texas location that could boost attendance potential.

Vern, I haven't received an email or PM regarding the rally.


----------



## mswalt

> Vern, I haven't received an email or PM regarding the rally.


Me, neither.

Mark


----------



## zoomzoom8

I didn't get one......


----------



## PDX_Doug

We all have to be realistic, that wherever the rally takes place, there will be more people that cannot make it, than can. A sad fact of life.

Unfortunetely, from the sounds of things, we will be in the former group. Not what I would have prefered, but the group should do what is best for the most people.

Have a great rally! Maybe the 2nd Annual National Outbackers Rally can be a little more our direction









Any Westerners out there interested in a concurrent Western Rally? We may not be able to do the national event, but there is still the potential for a regional rally much bigger than the local events we have now. Maybe we focus on the members of the Rocky Mountain states and points west?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> I didn't get one......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]96330[/snapback]​


I didn't get one either.


----------



## NDJollyMon

I got an email the same day the message came out.


----------



## huntr70

I didn't get one at all.....









Steve


----------



## 2500Ram

PDX_Doug said:


> Any Westerners out there interested in a concurrent Western Rally? We may not be able to do the national event, but there is still the potential for a regional rally much bigger than the local events we have now. Maybe we focus on the members of the Rocky Mountain states and points west?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]96374[/snapback]​


Undecided as of yet, need to determine the location for the National rally first but still interested.

And no email either.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I did not get the email Vern.

A Western Rally would be better for us at this point.


----------



## GoVols

Crawfish said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full hookups are a must.Â Most of us will be traveling great distances to get to the rally.Â Once there, I believe there exists a minimum set of criteria to make the rally enjoyable.
> 
> 1.Â A nice campground setting, with some wonderful views, not an off-highway RV park near chain restaurants or busy highways.
> 
> 2.Â Full-hookups, with onsite cabins for those that will be flying in instead of towing their camper.
> 
> 3.Â Onsite activities for kids, including a large swimming pool, maybe mini-golf, or large grassy areas, and ideally a lake (for Porta-botes!) and other water sports.Â Even better an onsite marina offering boat rentals and fishing.Â I would also like to see nature and hiking trails that offer a quick escape (and some exercise) without have to drive to get to the trailhead.
> 
> 4.Â A separate, covered, preferably enclosed structure for gatherings, including catered or potluck dinners, night-time social activities, and a place to meet that is suitable in case inclement weather is encountered.
> 
> 5.Â Onsite convenience store for picking up traveling necessities.
> 
> 6.Â Area attractions that are very close, within easy driving distance, and offer a variety of cost-effective family activities.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]91930[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Justlookin here are some of the amenities to go by that are required for a good location.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]96128[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You are describing a commercial campground; to my knowledge, the state and national parks in TN and the Corps of Engineers CGs either do not have sewer hookups or have a limited number of them within the campground.


----------



## Thor

I am confused a bit.









Location is TN???
When???

Email????

Can someone summarize our status.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Vern thought an e mail he sent to everyone went thru....it was to let everyone know about a poll for the National Rally.

Tenn. has been added to suggestions all of a sudden but well after the poll was started.


----------



## Katrina

tdvffjohn said:


> Vern thought an e mail he sent to everyone went thru....it was to let everyone know about a poll for the National Rally.
> 
> Tenn. has been added to suggestions all of a sudden but well after the poll was started.
> [snapback]96695[/snapback]​


I believe that Tennessee is and has been one of the choices in the poll.
The poll is still running and no location has been decided on as of yet.
The question was if we could narrow down the Tennessee choice to a specific campground since most of the other popular locations have already had specific campgrounds mentioned.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Katrina , you are correct, my error








John


----------



## NDJollyMon

Maybe Vern inadvertantly sent it to the moderators only.

It was just an email stating the fact their was a poll to vote in for a National Rally.
You all know about the poll already anyway. No biggie.


----------



## photosal

Sorry, but I just jumped on this band wagon, and would prefer not to read all 14 pages of the thread. Has a decision been made yet as to site or date?

Photosal


----------



## 2500Ram

photosal said:


> Sorry, but I just jumped on this band wagon, and would prefer not to read all 14 pages of the thread. Has a decision been made yet as to site or date?
> 
> Photosal
> [snapback]96820[/snapback]​


Not yet. Stay tuned









Bill.


----------



## mjatalley

> Do our friends in the Tennessee area want to start thinking of specific locations/CG's to propose?


Just looking at websites - I think the Piney Campground at Land Between the Lakes has everything mentioned as far as ammenities.

Here is a link to the website.

Land Between the Lakes

Just go to the site and click on "Piney Campground".

I have not been to this campground before - but it is close enough that I could check it out. - Hey a good excuse for another camping trip with the Outback









Just a suggestion.


----------



## Thor

Looks like a great spot. Are we ready to put a stake into the ground?

Thor


----------



## mswalt

I noticed Big Piney mentioned electric sites. Does that include water and sewer?

Mark


----------



## HootBob

Sounds pretty nice and how about a time frame

Don


----------



## Crawfish

mswalt said:


> I noticed Big Piney mentioned electric sites. Does that include water and sewer?
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]97230[/snapback]​


Mark, I just searched the internet and found out that Piney Campground only has 44 full hookup sites. I don't know if that will be enough.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

We have stayed at Piney many, many times since I was a little tyke camping with my parents. Our family loves it there; it is one of our favorites. It is right on the shores of Kentucky Lake. Leon is correct, only a handful of sites have sewer, and they are on the interior of one of the loops, not lakefront. We prefer being on the lakefront except in the late fall when the wind makes lakefront too cold. All but one section has water and electric.

Piney is in a remote area. There is not much commercial development near the southern end of LBL; closest grocery store is about 8 miles away in Dover, TN. The campground has a small camp store, decent, but not great bathhouses, boat ramps, fishing pier, paved hiking/bike trail. Sites are well-graded, level gravel. Very quiet, well-spaced sites. Great place to ride bikes. Again, we love this CG.

On the northern end of LBL is Hillman Ferry Campground, the "sister" to Piney. It too has a few sewer sites, but the downside is that the sewer section has probably the worst bath house in the campground. Two sections at Hillman Ferry have very nice, new bath houses (but no sewer).

Hillman Ferry is closer to the Elk & Bison Range and the Planetarium; both campgrounds are equidistant to the Woodland Nature Center and The Homeplace, a very interesting, working 1800's farm. Hillman Ferry is also near Patti's Settlement in Grand Rivers, famous for their delicious 3 inch tall pork chops!







You can also rent boating equipment in Grand Rivers.

Both Piney and Hillman Ferry take reservations starting this camping season.


----------



## Thor

I am starting to like more and more.

It sounds like we are narrowing it down









Thor


----------



## mswalt

> Mark, I just searched the internet and found out that Piney Campground only has 44 full hookup sites. I don't know if that will be enough.


Not too concerned about black, but both grays run full pretty early on. I guess that's what my blue tote is for!









Mark


----------



## Crawfish

mswalt said:


> Not too concerned about black, but both grays run full pretty early on. I guess that's what my blue tote is for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]97309[/snapback]​


Same here, if the rally is going to last 3, 4, or 5 days those grey tanks will be a problem.

Leon


----------



## nonny

I only read the last 2 pages but I don't recall getting an email about a Poll, nor do I recall voting. I've been busy of late and only reading the day's posts unless I get a few extra minutes, then try to make it through the week's. I like the idea of an email when something like this is happening. I don't have one in my box so assume it didn't arrive. For me, if the Nat'l Rally is in the summer and I have adequate notice, it probably doesn't matter where it is. That said, if I haven't bought a new TV or if son Bill and wife Jen aren't attending with me, I'd be concerned about towing in the mountains with my Durango. I'm so geeked about the MI and Niagara Falls rallies that I can only imagine my excitement level over a national event! Let's keep working on this now so everyone has ample notice to get time off and/or make it the family vacation next year so we have the best turnout potential. I think we should also look at campgrounds larger than 44 sites. Look how big the NF rally has become. Last I counted, it was 24 families. A recent post indicated it's 28 or 29!


----------



## 7heaven

Nonny, You can vote here.


----------



## nonny

Done. Thanks, 7heaven!


----------



## GoVols

GoVols said:


> We have stayed at Piney many, many times since I was a little tyke camping with my parents. Our family loves it there; it is one of our favorites. It is right on the shores of Kentucky Lake. Leon is correct, only a handful of sites have sewer, and they are on the interior of one of the loops, not lakefront. We prefer being on the lakefront except in the late fall when the wind makes lakefront too cold. All but one section has water and electric.
> 
> Piney is in a remote area. There is not much commercial development near the southern end of LBL; closest grocery store is about 8 miles away in Dover, TN. The campground has a small camp store, decent, but not great bathhouses, boat ramps, fishing pier, paved hiking/bike trail. Sites are well-graded, level gravel. Very quiet, well-spaced sites. Great place to ride bikes. Again, we love this CG.
> 
> On the northern end of LBL is Hillman Ferry Campground, the "sister" to Piney. It too has a few sewer sites, but the downside is that the sewer section has probably the worst bath house in the campground. Two sections at Hillman Ferry have very nice, new bath houses (but no sewer).
> 
> Hillman Ferry is closer to the Elk & Bison Range and the Planetarium; both campgrounds are equidistant to the Woodland Nature Center and The Homeplace, a very interesting, working 1800's farm. Hillman Ferry is also near Patti's Settlement in Grand Rivers, famous for their delicious 3 inch tall pork chops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also rent boating equipment in Grand Rivers.
> 
> Both Piney and Hillman Ferry take reservations starting this camping season.
> [snapback]97250[/snapback]​


UPDATE:

This is the first season for online reservations for LBL campgrounds, so very few of the sites are actually reservable. I would guess they will add more sites to the system later on. If a rally was held here, I suppose you would have to contact the US Forest Service to see if sites can be reserved.

Having stayed at both campgrounds, I would pick Hillman Ferry over Piney for a rally. There are more sewer sites, some of which are in proximity to a really nice new bath house, and the campground is closer to more extracuricular activities and a great restaurant.


----------



## bobpattie

Any decisions been made on this yet?

Pattie


----------



## mswalt

Mark


----------



## 7heaven

It looks like the finalists are Land Between the Lakes, Branson, and Gatlinburg. We need to verify if we can get rally sites at LBL and Gatlinburg. Several of the Branson campgrounds said they could host rallies. Can one of our TN Outbackers to some checking on the two TN options?

How about some of our rally experts chime in with the order for the next recommended steps? Thanks!


----------



## ARzark

How's everything going with this?
Are we camping yet?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Last I heard it was going to happen somewhere down South, which put us out of the running to attend.

Who is the Wagon Master?


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm still game for a 'West of the Rockies Outbackers Rally'. It may not be an official national rally, but I bet we would draw a lot of our Outbacker friends from the west and mid-west parts of the country. Utah or Colorado sounds perfect to me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm still game for a 'West of the Rockies Outbackers Rally'. It may not be an official national rally, but I bet we would draw a lot of our Outbacker friends from the west and mid-west parts of the country. Utah or Colorado sounds perfect to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]113062[/snapback]​


Get both rallies going on the same date ......

A few wifi connections and some digitial cameras and we could be one big bicostal Rally.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Doug, we should not hijack the National Rally thread, but I would be interested in preliminary planning for a western region Outbacker rally in 2007. And I suggest northwestern Utah to get the most participation.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug

Randy,

NW Utah? Is there anything there? It might be fun during the Bonneville Speed Week...









I think if we make the trip, we would head on down to the southern part of the state anyway to explore that area, but if you know of something...

Also, I agree, we should probably start a new thread.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

NW Utah only for is geographic location. Didn't want you NW Outbackers to have to travel too far since you number plenty.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> NW Utah only for is geographic location. Didn't want you NW Outbackers to have to travel too far since you number plenty.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]113274[/snapback]​


Well that is very kind of you...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, Randy is a pretty thoughtful guy.

Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Hey there fellow Outbackers! Anything progressing with this?
Summer '07 will be here before we know it


----------



## 7heaven

7heaven said:


> It looks like the finalists are Land Between the Lakes, Branson, and Gatlinburg. We need to verify if we can get rally sites at LBL and Gatlinburg. Several of the Branson campgrounds said they could host rallies. Can one of our TN Outbackers to some checking on the two TN options?[snapback]105536[/snapback]​


I think we still need specific campground recommendations from our Tennessee Outbackers. Earlier in the thread we narrowed it down to 2-3 Branson options that said they hosted rallies. We now need those same checks performed for the TN options. Any volunteers?


----------



## mswalt

> Hey there fellow Outbackers! Anything progressing with this?
> Summer '07 will be here before we know it


So, I haven't heard anything for a while and was just wondering if this is a bust or what?









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn

Unfortunately, I think so.


----------



## ARzark

Too bad. But hey, folks can always head WEST


----------



## 7heaven

Crawfish said:


> Randy, here are just a few that I have found that can handle the rally.
> 
> Treasure Lake RV Resort
> 
> Tall Pines Campground
> 
> Chastains RV Park
> 
> This is only 3 out of about 6 or 7 I think we could chose from. I am sure 7heaven will chime in with some more.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]91888[/snapback]​


I am making contact with Tall Pines Campground and Chastains RV Park for potential 2007 Rally in Branson. I don't want this to die and haven't heard any more specifics on potential Tennessee campgrounds.


----------



## drpatton

Crawfish said:


> Hey, I'm all for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we can find a place large enough for a national rally?
> How about Branson, Missouri in the spring of 2007.
> 
> Like John, I am retired, so if yall need some help on the committee just let me know.
> 
> Maybe we could get Keystone to help with expenses or maybe even sponsor it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]90899[/snapback]​


As a southwest MO resident I am very familiar with the area. The Tall Pines campground seems OK although I haven't camped there. The location is excellent as far as being centrally located to ALL that Branson has to offer, we usually camp at the Wilderness Camground just down the road and it is just minutes away from shopping, shows, Table Rock Lake, Silver Dollar City, Celebration City and Shepherd of the Hills. (The Wilderness is probably too small.)

The campground voted by Good Sam members as the best in the country is located in Branson also, it would probably be big enough but is not as well located.
The url is http://abc-branson.com/

I would be willing to do any legwork here locally, but I can't commit a great deal of time. I manage a Shoney's Restaurant and my wife owns her own business so time can be a serious premium sometimes.

The Branson CVB is always very helpful with this kind of thing, as is the Springfield CVB (they hosted the Airsteamers national rally last year, over 3000 campers!)

http://www.bransontourismcenter.com/

the url for Springfield's cvb is not working, if I figure it out I will post it.

Darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just a thought but, this might be better to try and plan as an east coast rally. The west rally came together in less than 2 weeks. This way it is central to the east and if someone chooses to drive across to it, they can. You might even try to shoot for the weekend after the west rally for anyone who might choose to do both. Just a thought


----------



## 7heaven

Darrel, Can you make contact at Tall Pines Campground and Chastains RV Park and see their level of interest at hosting the rally? Also, if there are a couple of other places that you'd recommend, that would be great. I don't mind doing administrative work, but I'm a ways away to do on the ground coordination in Branson.


----------



## ARzark

tdvffjohn said:


> Just a thought but, this might be better to try and plan as an east coast rally. The west rally came together in less than 2 weeks. This way it is central to the east and if someone chooses to drive across to it, they can. You might even try to shoot for the weekend after the west rally for anyone who might choose to do both. Just a thought
> [snapback]118886[/snapback]​


I agree completely. If this was in fact held after the 2007 Western Rally (the weekend after), there may be folks who would attend both. I know we would sure look hard at it, especially if it was Branson. Right now, we're committed to the Western rally. Something to think about...


----------



## ee4308

7heaven said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Randy, here are just a few that I have found that can handle the rally.
> 
> Treasure Lake RV Resort
> 
> Tall Pines Campground
> 
> Chastains RV Park
> 
> This is only 3 out of about 6 or 7 I think we could chose from. I am sure 7heaven will chime in with some more.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]91888[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I am making contact with Tall Pines Campground and Chastains RV Park for potential 2007 Rally in Branson. I don't want this to die and haven't heard any more specifics on potential Tennessee campgrounds.
> [snapback]116152[/snapback]​
Click to expand...




drpatton said:


> As a southwest MO resident I am very familiar with the area. The Tall Pines campground seems OK although I haven't camped there. The location is excellent as far as being centrally located to ALL that Branson has to offer, we usually camp at the Wilderness Camground just down the road and it is just minutes away from shopping, shows, Table Rock Lake, Silver Dollar City, Celebration City and Shepherd of the Hills.
> 
> Darrel
> [snapback]118884[/snapback]​


I think there is more interest in doing the National Rally in Branson.







Hopefully, we can generate enough interest in the planning to get it moving. Anyone else interested in Branson for the National Rally?


----------



## mountainlady56

I'm probably fixing to stir up a hornet's nest, here, but...........here goes. 2007 is a little ways away. In all fairness to ALL the members of this forum, I think an e-mail should be sent to ALL members, not just moderators, and the poll redone. Why?? Because I don't think it's fair that 102 people cast votes to determine where ALL of our members want to have the rally. It was, obviously, not communicated well enough, or I'm sure more people would have taken part in this poll. We're up to what, 23 campers for the SE mid-summer rally, already, that's next month? Surely, more people would have cast votes had they known about it. I just happened to see it, as I definitely log onto this site often.......who'da thunk that??








Darlene action


----------



## Above & Beyond

I think someone needs to step up to the plate and set a date & place then send out a email to everyone informing them where & when. Then at the rally you have everybody that attends vote for the 2008 rally. If any more time is wasted it will be difficult to find a place to host a event of this size. Just my 2cents


----------



## Crawfish

Above & Beyond said:


> I think someone needs to step up to the plate and set a date & place then send out a email to everyone informing them where & when. Then at the rally you have everybody that attends vote for the 2008 rally. If any more time is wasted it will be difficult to find a place to host a event of this size. Just my 2cents
> [snapback]119577[/snapback]​


Hey Todd,

Me and 7heaven are contacting some campgrounds now. From the poll, Branson is leading. So from that, we are starting to make some plans for this rally to be held in Branson. As for the time, we are looking at the month of June. That is what we are telling the campgrounds. One of us will start a new thread once we get the information from the campgrounds.

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug

Leon,

If I can throw my two cents in (and feel free to ignore it, this is your rally, not mine). IMHO, the single biggest obstacle you are going to run into when it comes to attendance, is members with school age kids. If you hold the rally while school is in session, that will preclude a large part of the membership from attending.

What we found, out here in the west, was that depending on where you are, school ends as late as late June, and begins again as early as mid-August (It really surprised me that there is as much of a spread in these dates as there is!)
That makes for a pretty narrow window of opportunity.

I only mention this, because in your last post you said that you were talking to campgrounds about June dates. Hopefully they are very late June dates.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish

PDX_Doug said:


> I only mention this, because in your last post you said that you were talking to campgrounds about June dates. Hopefully they are very late June dates.
> 
> [snapback]119702[/snapback]​


Doug,

I know in the southeast most, if not all, schools are out by the first of June. We are asking campgrounds about dates in the mid to latter part of June. By then all schools should be out and families are bitting at the bits to go camping.

Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

..and some kids go to year round school, with 3-4 weeks off between each session.


----------



## ee4308

...and some kids in this area are in home schooling.


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Above & Beyond said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone needs to step up to the plate and set a date & place then send out a email to everyone informing them where & when. Then at the rally you have everybody that attends vote for the 2008 rally. If any more time is wasted it will be difficult to find a place to host a event of this size.Â Just my 2cents
> [snapback]119577[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Todd,
> 
> Me and 7heaven are contacting some campgrounds now. From the poll, Branson is leading. So from that, we are starting to make some plans for this rally to be held in Branson. As for the time, we are looking at the month of June. That is what we are telling the campgrounds. One of us will start a new thread once we get the information from the campgrounds.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119697[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I think if this is agreeable to the majority, which it must be, then let's proceed. There's always 2008, and we could get more interest in the 2008 rally, depending on the results of the 2007 rally and participation. I understand there's so much to do in Branson, and a lot of us (myself included) would like to go there. However, it's not something I would want to tackle on my own, just yet.
Leon, like you and 7heaven, I'm retired, too, and pretty good on the puter. If you need my help for anything, I'm very willing to give of my time. My main objective is to prevent dissention in the group.
Darlene action


----------



## tdvffjohn

My kids school last day is June 22


----------



## camptails

The list of choices was great....Lots of options. Branson sounds good to me.

Camptails

otherwise known as the







"Kiss of Death" out west.


----------



## 7heaven

sgalady said:


> Leon, like you and 7heaven, I'm retired, too,


Darlene, With 5 kids, aged 6 to 16, I'm just tired, not retired yet!







I've got a ways to go there...


----------



## Above & Beyond

That sounds great Branson will work for us let me know if I can help in any way. Thanks for taking the bull by the horn. Just rember no matter what you do you will never please every one the object is to do the greatest amount of good for the greatest amount of people. By booking now it will ensure that people will have time to plan their vacation & we wont run short on sites. Great work Keep it up


----------



## mountainlady56

Darlene, With 5 kids, aged 6 to 16, I'm just tired, not retired yet!







I've got a ways to go there...
[snapback]120018[/snapback]​[/quote]

7 Heaven,
I'm retired on disability and have two sons, 12 & 21. I'm retired AND tired!!








Darlene action


----------



## mswalt

Branson's good for us! Our grandkids get out of school in late May.

Mark


----------



## Thor

It sounds like we are narrowing in on a location








I am game with Branson - The date will be key for us.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

If the timing were coordinated well (i.e.: consectutive weekends), the distance between Branson and the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally is about 1,350 miles.

Branson is still going to be too far for us, but for some the Outbackers located in the central part of the country, that could make for a great Outbacking vacation!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Four4RVing

Hey, I just saw this thread - where have I been???







Well, with my dad's recent diagnosis of cancer, I have not been online too much until lately.
I just voted for Branson, since that is VERY close to us and we still have a "baby" truck that can't pull very far. But we are hoping to get a bigger truck and we would *LOVE* to also go to a Colorado rally maybe the next year or two??? RMNP is our absolute favorite place to go!!! And if we get a diesel, it would be a good test to see if we can make it up those beautiful mountains! 
Anyway, hope we're not too late to chime in - let us know what you decide!!


----------



## 7heaven

Crawfish is making contact with a few promising locations in Branson and should be updating us soon on what he found. Hang in there!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Honestly, I really don't care where we have it. I just need some firm dates by at least November before I submit my vacation days for 2007.


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> It sounds like we are narrowing in on a location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am game with Branson - The date will be key for us.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]120649[/snapback]​


Ditto for us too

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

It sound that we might to able to drive down together. We could meet somewhere sought of the border.

Thor


----------



## 7heaven

*Stay tuned for breaking news on the 2007 National Rally early next week.*

Our faithful cub reporter, Four4RVing, will scout out 3 possible locations (off the strip). It looks like the National Rally will be the week before the Western Regional Rally.

A couple of the parks would like a deposit to block off a section of their park for us, and then we get a cheaper "Rally" rate. Each person would then make their own reservation and would be placed in the rally section.

The other option is pay the higher single site rate and they would try to place us together (but non-rally folks could get intermingled).

I'm willing to do the deposit (with help hopefully), but we'd need some firmer numbers. As each Outbacker made their reservation, they'd need to reimburse me the deposit money.

I'm open to coaching from the experts.


----------



## PDX_Doug

7heaven,

This is what I did on the Spring PNW Outbackers Rally (except paid in full), and Oregon_Camper is doing the same for the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally. It was a real leap of faith, especially as the weather looked questionable the week of... But, being the great group of people Outbackers are, everybody came through, and my faith in humankind was bolstered!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Above & Beyond

Lets do it!


----------



## jrayburg

My family and I are headed there this July. The park looks to be an incredible work of nature. We cannot wait. Sorry we can't be there next year.

Have fun all of you that are going.

Maybe I can post up some pics from our trip next month.


----------

